# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Jr. Gong Live Stream Sat

## murph

Hey All,

this Saturday 6/7/14 at 4:30 EST Damian Jr Gong Marley will be streamed live from the Mountain Jam in NY

http://mountainjam.com/webcast/

Check it out!

----------


## obaygirl13

Awesome.  I will listen as I clean my house!

----------

